# Charlotte Zombie Walk - August 20th 2010



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The 4th annual Charlotte Zombie Walk will be Friday August 20th 2010 beginning at dusk. There will be a Red Cross Bloodmobile from 4:00pm - 8:30pm at Phil's NYC Deli and Tavern at N Tryon and 5th Streets in Uptown Charlotte, NC. Phil's will have food and drink specials for all those who donate a pint of blood.

If you need to be made up, there will be makeup artists at the ready to turn you into the living dead. There is no cost to walk and any and all ages are welcome and encouraged to participate. Hope to see a few people out there...


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Groovy. Been meaning to check it out since this first one, but something always came up. Really hope to make it this year.

-Fetch-


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking forward to having you. Please tell your friends and if you can donate a pint of blood, please do. This year we're shooting for 300 participants...


----------

